# Wash and wax day pics



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Truly shattered, started about 10am and finished about 1.30pm.

Washed, used some AG Tar remover on rear wheel arches, clayed, washed, filled in some stone chips, applied Megs stage1 paint cleanser, applied AutoGlym SRP and EGP while EGP sealant was drying I polished the wheels and did tyre dressing. Vac'ed interior and liquid leather cleaned and conditioned the seats. Buffed off EGP after 35mins, applied DODO Juice Diamond white wax and buffed off. May see more depth later on when its dusk and some of the bonnet and front but here some pics to enjoy




























Don't worry I buffed that mark out (ka window reflection area) after seeing this pic. :lol: 









Here is how my 5.5 year old 84440 mile car compares to a one year old Mondeo:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sorry forgot there is a new section for this now. :lol:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks mint and identicle to mine  I've just changed the rear valance to the 3.2 black honeycombe type. It really improves the cars looks and is a cheap mod. I'd get one 

Scotty225


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Cheers for the comments on the car, not liking the V6 valance on a silver car though, wierd I know but if I had any other colour it would be on there by now. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] as you said will have to wait to see how long it lasts,


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Put a 2nd coat of wax on yesterday so hoping I won't have to do it again for a few months.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ChadW said:


> Cheers for the comments on the car, not liking the V6 valance on a silver car though, wierd I know but if I had any other colour it would be on there by now. 8)


cheeky monkey :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

3.5hrs for all those steps, you must have been wizzing round


----------

